# Non Amazon app question



## murphzmom (Dec 31, 2010)

I am new to the Kindle Fire, which I love by the way.  My question is if I find other Android apps that I would like to add to my Kindle how do I go about doing that.  So far I have only download the ones through Amazon but I would like to know how to download others.

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You'll need to go to the settings menu (on the original Fire, you tap on the gear, in the HD Fires, you swipe down).  Then, go to More > Device > Allow Installation of Applications and turn it on.

Unless you have another android device, you won't be able to access Google Play.  But there are others, such as 1mobile.com.  Be careful of some of the sites, they aren't as reputable.  Some people like getjar.com but I've heard that those apps may have spyware with them.  You can also get many apps directly from the developers website.

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Having bought the app on another device, how do you then get it onto the Fire?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> Having bought the app on another device, how do you then get it onto the Fire?


Except for Google Play, you should be able to access the website -- or use the vendor's app -- to get it. If you have some sort of 'account' it seems like they should keep track of what you've 'bought' -- especially if you paid real money.

For something from Google Play, you have to find the file on the one device, copy it via USB connection to your computer and then copy it to your other device. No idea if there might be any sort of DRM that would prevent it from then working -- I suppose it's possible for a paid app. Note: I've never done this myself.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> Having bought the app on another device, how do you then get it onto the Fire?


I use Dropbox, which can be downloaded directly from dropbox.com (or it used to be, I haven't checked lately). I have an apk folder in Dropbox that I move apps into from one device and then open the folder on my Fire and open it.

I've heard that some apps on Google Play now have device specific DRM in them. I haven't checked lately.

Betsy


----------



## alicepattinson (Jan 27, 2013)

I use dropbox too. Makes it a loooooooooot easier than anything else. lol!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks - I have a Dropbox account so I'll give that method a go - sounds the easiest for GooglePlay stuff. Always providing I can locate the .apk file and there's no pesky DRM.


----------



## murphzmom (Dec 31, 2010)

Thank you for all the responses!!  I do have a Dropbox account.  Can anyone tell me what Google Play is and can I use it to get apps to download to my Kindle.  My kids tease me as they all have "smart" phones and I only have a "dumb" (pay as you go) phone.  I love all the apps that they can get and would like to add them to my Kindle if possible.

Mindy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

murphzmom said:


> Thank you for all the responses!! I do have a Dropbox account. Can anyone tell me what Google Play is and can I use it to get apps to download to my Kindle. My kids tease me as they all have "smart" phones and I only have a "dumb" (pay as you go) phone. I love all the apps that they can get and would like to add them to my Kindle if possible.
> 
> Mindy


Most of them probably are available via Amazon if you search.

Google Play is the Google app store. You'd have to have some non-kindle android device you could register to get apps.


----------



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

Once the .apk file is downloaded to my computer, where on the Fire HD do I copy it to? Which folder?


----------



## ENelson (Apr 5, 2013)

It's actually called sideloading, it works for some Android apps, but not all. It worked for the Xfinity app on my Kindle fire 8.9, so now I can watch streampix. Here is a tutorial that should answer some questions.

http://www.tested.com/tech/tablets/3179-how-to-sideload-android-apps-on-the-amazon-kindle-fire-in-3-steps/


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

Amazon does have the xfinity app in their store now.


----------



## thesmallprint (May 25, 2012)

Rather than Google Play apps per se, I'd be most tempted to buy the new Fire HDX if I could get full use of Google Apps on it - Mail, Calendar, Contacts, Google Keep, especially. Anyone know if they might be available on the HDX?

Thanks
Joe


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Steeplechasing said:


> Rather than Google Play apps per se, I'd be most tempted to buy the new Fire HDX if I could get full use of Google Apps on it - Mail, Calendar, Contacts, Google Keep, especially. Anyone know if they might be available on the HDX?
> 
> Thanks
> Joe


You can connect the native Mail, Calendar and Contact apps on the Fire with your Google account. I've done it on my Fire HD 8.9 and it works quite well for me. I don't know anything about Google Keep.

Betsy


----------



## thesmallprint (May 25, 2012)

Thanks Betsy. Since Google recently improved it, I find Keep becoming almost indispensable.

Joe


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

So...is it possible to have G-mail, Google Maps, or even Candy Crush, on the Fire?


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

Android Cowboy has a list of .apk that you can install to your Kindle Fire. It includes both Google Keep and Candy Crush Saga. I haven't downloaded any of them, so I can't guarantee they are safe, but there's a Google+ Community for Fire Owners, and they linked to the site, so I'm thinking it's probably safe.

http://androidcowboy.com/android-apk-files-download/


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

If you don't trust external sources for apps, feel free to PM me.  I rooted my Fire and have access to the Play Store.  I'll be happy to pull APK files for you.


----------

